# help id



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

i picked him up from ash the other day, my guess is a marginatus but i really don't know hes about 3-4 inches


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

post a few more pics without any obstructions


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you please post a clearer pic?And with tank lights on?it you helped for better id.

Jim


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

Master i wonder what kind of fish that is in your avatar ? he got huge teeth


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Carcharodon Carcharias said:


> Master i wonder what kind of fish that is in your avatar ? he got huge teeth


 saber tooth payara i think


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

could u take a pic w/o a plant in his face


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its still young i'm thinking it might be a Juiv Brandtii


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Carcharodon Carcharias said:
> 
> 
> > Master i wonder what kind of fish that is in your avatar ? he got huge teeth
> ...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

juvi rhom
dixon


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i'm thinking juvy rhom as well.


----------

